# Depo-Provera helping Ibs-d?



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I have has Ibs-d on and off for about 7 years. I got pregnant with my first son who will be 5 on thursday and all my ibs problems were gone. Right after I gave birth they were back. I went on the Depo-Provera shot for birth control and one again my Ibs was gone for about a year and I stopped the shot to go on the pill as it was covered by my insurance, within a week I had diarrhia almost daily again up until I got pregnant with my second child who is 3 months old. I am now on the shot again and once again my Ibs-d is almost non-existent. Does anyone else think that I may not have Ibs but something else female related wrong instead? I guess to me it doesn't make sense that the Depo shot would take care of Ibs, although eithier way I'm happy. I have problems now maybe 3 to 4 times a month versus daily which is wonderful but again I can't help thinking its not ibs but something else. Any suggestions? Anna


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I think there's definitely a link between hormones and IBS symptoms.Another thing to consider is endometriosis... it can cause "IBS" symptoms, and the Pill (and I'm pretty sure the Depo shot too) can really reduce endo symptoms.


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Well like Luna said I also think there is a connection between hormones and IBS symptoms. I'm kind of the opposite as you are though. I have IBS C&D, and the D got a whole lot worse when I went on the depo-provera shot after I had my son. I never thought that the shot was making it worse until I went off it a year later because of the bad spotting I was having and the weight gain. I switched to a mini-pill and now I'm more C than D. I'm glad depo is working for you, I liked now having to remember to take a pill everyday but I'll never go back on depo.







Erin


----------

